# Rare dragon-like reptile found breeding in New Zealand



## News Bot (Nov 1, 2008)

*Published:* 01-Nov-08 04:00 AM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* General Sciences

A rare dragon-like reptile with a lineage dating back to the dinosaur age has been found nesting on the New Zealand mainland for the first time in about 200 years, officials said.









*Read More...*


----------



## Australis (Nov 1, 2008)

Lets call its spam-bot, or rep eta-bot.


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been wondering where my first missus moved to


----------

